# Boat Ideas -- Looking for opinions



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been fishing with a bay boat for about 4-5 years now andhave enjoyedinshore and nearshore fishing. <U>Very</U> tentatively considering upgrading to some type of cuddy cabin/walkaround to go a bit further offshore for some bottom fishing and some more trolling (have really enjoyed nearshore trolling in bay boat). Considering something in the 30 foot (plus or minus) range with possibly some twin outboards. I am looking for ideas suchas manufacturers, functions, options, etc.to consider/avoid. I know I have not put a price range as i don't want to box myself in, but rather get ideas first. Looking forward to any feedback.

Jeff


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Trailerable for sure you don't want to get stuck with slip fees



make sure your truck can get it out of the water



outboards ( 4 stroke)



wood- free



sea trial before you buy no matter how good the deal is


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of W/A outboard boats.We're on our 4th one now, and never seriously considered anything else. That said, we use our boat for all kinds of things from fishing and diving to overnight stays and pulling tubes, skiers and wakeboarding. Because of this we have moved up in size, and then back down. It just wasn't practical for me personally to own and keep up with a bigger twin engine boat, and it was too much boat to really enjoy the water sports I mentioned. Your personal circumstances will dictate your needs, but be aware, twins are twice as much to keep up with and maintain.

There are lots of good W/A boats out there, but I strongly recommend you get a hard top if you go that route. If you don't you will always wish you did.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I would opt for a center console unless you plan to overnight with Mama once in awhile. The cabin become all but useless except as a storage area when you are fishing. The extra room in a center console is nice to have.

That being said... a Cuddy Cabin will qualify any loan on the boat as a "vacation home" and any interest is tax deductible. You'll need a portable stove or grill onboard and a simple portable potty.

If you can sleep, cook, and poop, onboard it qualifies as a "second home".

Jim


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

How about this, Small enough to trailer but big enough to go offshore ! 25' Grady-White walkaround with twin Yamaha's. I'm moving to a bigger boat so it's for sale! 2005 model with 365 hr's



















Rigged and ready to go. 45mph at wot. 2.5 mpg at 27mph cruise


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Like Jim said go for a center console! Tons more room and the cabin on a cutty isnt really that useful anyway


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had both, and I have found advantages to both. My previous boat was a 24' walkaround i/o. 

*Advantages:*<UL><LI>Good storage for tackle between trips. I had this boat for about 8 years and never removed the tackle. I simply placed it in the cabin and locked it up</LI><LI>Great for weekend overnight trips. We stayed many nights on board in nice quiet coves when our condo was rented. This gave us a plan b so we could have a cool place to stay.</LI><LI>For trolling I had plenty of fishing space, and it gave good passenger seating when we took friends for a cruise.</LI>[/list]

*Disadvantages:*<UL><LI>I'll never own another i/o for saltwater use. This was a Ford 351 engine with a Volvo outdrive. I helped develop a retirement income for my mechanic. I am not sure how many weekends we went down and found our boat launched but not running, or sitting on the maint rack. We spent several nights on the boat at the dock or on the rackbecause our condo was rented. I think it ended up being a joke for the marina guys when they would come in and find us climbing out of the cabin at the dock.</LI>[/list]

Our newest boat is a 20' Polar bay boat CC with a Yamaha 150 4 stroke. 

*Advantages:*<UL><LI>Maybe I shouldn't brag, but it hasn't let me down yet. </LI><LI>Better fuel mileage</LI><LI>plenty of room for several fishermen fighting big Redfish</LI><LI>Love the Yamaha</LI>[/list]

*Disadvantages:*<UL><LI>I don't like having to load and unload all my tackle when we arrive, and depart. </LI><LI>It is harder to take groups on a cruise during cold or rainy weather. Not as much protected area for hiding from cold wind, rain, etc.</LI><LI>All in all, I like my CC</LI>[/list]


----------

